# استفسار عن حساب التدفق لمضخة رش حدائق



## muhammad.h (25 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
كيف يتم حساب التدفق لمضخة من أجل رش الحدائق
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zizo_mam (2 أغسطس 2015)

اي مضخه في اي مجال لازم يتحسب لها حاجاتين ..... 1- كمية الفلو GPM او M3/h 

2 - يتم حساب head وعادة بيقبى بال ft.H2O او m.H2O

نرجع لكمية الفلو في حالة انظمة الري ..... تحسب اطول المواسير الموجوده ويبقى حجم المياه = حجم المياه اللي جو المواسير + عندك انواع الشجر وكل نوع له كمية مياه المطلوبه في وقت معين 

بالنسبه لل head للمضخه هو قدرة المضخه على توصيل المياه لابعد نقطه بالضغط المطلوب وعليه :-
تشوف ابعد نقطه للخط بتاعك و تشوف الضغط المطلوب عند النقطه دي مضاف اليه فقد الضغط خلال اطول مسار يعني لو عندك اكواع او قسامات او اي قطع ...

لو حاجه مش واضحه قولي وانا ازود


----------

